# Hellfire Mav-T RDTA



## Rob Fisher (7/6/19)

The Hellfire Mav-T RDTA finally arrived and like the Riviera, it is an RDTA with a squonk pin if you prefer... and I prefer. I guess I really should have put it on my Hellfire Titan but the thought of refilling the small tank reservoir every 4 seconds doesn't work for me... so another Voyeur came out of the display cabinet to drive it.

The build wasn't as easy as the Riviera and the coils have to go on the one side of the screws and not the other otherwise the legs pop out... I probably should have inverted the coil but once I started I just forced it so the coil doesn't look that professional... I used a 3mm Ni80 Alien from PC Coils in Belgium who are very well known in the high-end market in Europe.

The Mav-T looks good and the airflow wide open is perfect for my style. It squonks and fills the tank just fine. The flavour is great (just like the Riviera)!

So... if you love an RDA but hate oversquonking or refilling often then either the Mav-T or Riviera is an excellent buy! Both are keepers for me and both are Chicken Dinners!

Reactions: Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (7/6/19)

RDTAs are the way to go for squonking, no doubt. The best of all worlds.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (7/6/19)

Andre said:


> RDTAs are the way to go for squonking, no doubt. The best of all worlds.


Yes but from what I have seen its only Vapefly that has the leakproof topfill. By just adding a hole for refill its just going to leak when sideways or upside down in your pocket

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/6/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Yes but from what I have seen its only Vapefly that has the leakproof topfill. By just adding a hole for refill its just going to leak when sideways or upside down in your pocket



The nice thing with the Mav-T is the side juice fill is closed when the cap is on so you should have that problem (see pic number one). The Riviera has that problem... which is not an issue for me because I when I go out and about I take RTA's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (8/6/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> The Hellfire Mav-T RDTA finally arrived and like the Riviera, it is an RDTA with a squonk pin if you prefer... and I prefer. I guess I really should have put it on my Hellfire Titan but the thought of refilling the small tank reservoir every 4 seconds doesn't work for me... so another Voyeur came out of the display cabinet to drive it.
> 
> The build wasn't as easy as the Riviera and the coils have to go on the one side of the screws and not the other otherwise the legs pop out... I probably should have inverted the coil but once I started I just forced it so the coil doesn't look that professional... I used a 3mm Ni80 Alien from PC Coils in Belgium who are very well known in the high-end market in Europe.
> 
> ...


This looks like the treacherous build one encounters when building a narta. 
Right up my alley!

Flavour looks to be a winner but my big question is does it whistle?
If it whistles, I need it!


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/6/19)

Christos said:


> This looks like the treacherous build one encounters when building a narta.
> Right up my alley!
> 
> Flavour looks to be a winner but my big question is does it whistle?
> If it whistles, I need it!



Absolutely no whistle! This is a flavour squonking atty that doesn't make a mess... and I'm still using it which is a big win for me! I haven't had a squonker in my hand this long for a while now... I'm on Voyeur bottle refill number three!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

